# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  انتخاب ide مناسب برای برنامه نویسی جاوا

## emad2012

سلام دوستان
به نظر شما کاملترین و بهترین و البته خوش دست ترین ide جاوا بخصوص برای برنامه نویسی وب البته برای محیط های اینترپرایز کدومه
لطف میکنید نظرتون رو راجع به ide های مختلف جاوا بگید.
ممنون

----------


## emad2012

کسی نیست کمک کنه
حقیقتش من یک برنامه نویس دات نت (دسکتاپ و وب) با سابقه 8 ساله هستم که بدلایلی باید برم سراغ لینوکس
اغلب کارهام هم برنامه نویسی اینترپرایز رو وبه بعد از کلی تحقیق و پرس و  جو زبان جاوا رو انتخاب کردیم و احتمالا از jsp/servlet و فریمورک  jsf  استفاده کنیم. 
مطالعات اولیه زبان جاوا با توجه به تسلطمون به زبانهای شیگرا C++‎,csharp  خیلی سریع انجام شد ولی برای انتخاب IDE گیج شدیم به چیزی نیاز داریم که تو  کار لنگمون نذاره ، علاوه بر پشتیبانی از تکنولوژیهای مختلف و فریم ورکهای  جدید سرعت توسع برنامه ها هم سریع باشه.

----------


## royal999

سلام! این را یک نگاهی بیاندازید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...C%D9%87-%D8%9F

به انگلیسی منابع زیادی هست. Eclipse از لحاظ قدرت مشهورترین است، ولی مطمئن نیستم که سریع‌ترین از لحاظ راحت کردن کار برنامه‌نویس باشد. در کل Netbeans هم بسیار قوی است و نسبتاً هم آسان است، ولی اگر دقیق می‌خواهید جواب بگیرید، یا باید کمی صبر کنید دیگران هم جواب بدهند، یا مقالات هرکدام را در ویکی‌پدیا به انگلیسی بخوانید تا ببینید آن چیزی که می‌خواهید در آنها ذکر شده است یا نه.

----------


## emad2012

حقیقتش منم اول با کمی جستجو netbeans  رو انتخاب کرده بودم در مقایسه با بقیه IDE ها محیط خوب و خوش دست تری داره
ولی یه مشکل واسم پیش اومده
 یه ابزاری به نام vwp (visual web pack) تو نسخه های تا قبل از 6.5 اون بود که خیلی برای توسعه برنامه های وب کاربردی بود
تو نسخه 6.5  با jsf designer اش خیلی حال کردم ولی تو نسخه جدیدش نداره اونو
حالا نمیدونم چی کار کنم
کمک کنید

----------


## emad2012

کسی نیست جواب این سوال ما رو بده 
جاوا کارا بالاخص نت بینز کارای محترم :
چشم امیدمون اول به خدا بعد به شماست!!

----------


## persianshadow

این بحث انتخاب IDE کلیشه‌ای داره میشه :). توی همین فروم هم جستجو کنید بارها دربارش بحث شده. هر برنامه‌نویسی با یه IDE خو میگیره و براش Productive میشه. در کل Netbeans انتخاب خوبی هست و نسخه‌های جدیدترش هم داره روز به روز بهتر میشه.Intellij Idea  هم میشه گفت از لحاظ ادیتور و  Hint هایی که به برنامه‌نویس میده عالی هست و خب نسخه community اون هم ارائه شده. در کل انتخاب یک چنین محیطی که هر روز باهاش درگیر هستید و مهم‌ترین ابزار کار برنامه‌نویس محسوب میشه یه چیز شخصی محسوب میشه.توی محیط کاری من ، از هر سه IDE بهره برده میشه و به خاطر استفاده از Maven مشکلی برای کار کردن با هم نداریم :).

----------


## emad2012

سلام سایه ایرانی عزیز
راستش من نت بینز رو انتخاب کرده بودم بنا به دلایلی که یکیش خوش دست بودنش بود باقیش هم بماند... 
ولی همینطور که گفتم الان یه مشکل اساسی باهاش پیدا کردم من اغلب کارام وب اپلیکیشن برای محیط اینترپرایزه و یکی از دیلیلی که از انتخاب نتبینز راضی بودم ابزارهایی قدرتمند برای توسعه وب از قبیل visual web pack, visual jsf designer  بود اما تو نسخه جدید 7.1 انگار دیگه وجود ندارن و حالا موندم چیکار کنم.
میشه راهنماییم کنید
آخه این دیگه چه اوضاعیه بدون در نظر گرفتن ابزار جایگزین حذفشون کردن
چطور میشه به این IDE ها اعتماد کرد ؟
شما ابزار جایگزینی نمیشناسید در نت بینز با همان کارایی که vwp  داشت؟
لطفا هر کی میشناسه راهنمایی کنه - ممنون

----------


## mortezaadi

دوست من شک نکن eclipse بهترینه

----------


## emad2012

ممنونم از اینکه نظر دادید با 105 مشاهده فقط 3 نفر نظر دادن البته بجز خودم
یعنی بنظر شما این مشکل تا این حد جدیه !!!
و راهکاری تو نت بینز واسش ندیدن یعنی با حذف ابزار قبلی ابزار جایگزینی توش نذاشتن !! که باید سراغ یه IDE دیگه برم؟
وب کارای نت بینز کسی جوابی نداره برای این مشکل؟

----------


## senior_foe

در مورد پیشنهاد IDE
من eclipse رو باهاش راحتم. تجربه خیلی خاصی با محیط های دیگه ندارم.
در مورد Net Beans vs. eclipse حقیقتش با نت بینز خیلی کم کار کردم و ازش خوشم نیومد. می دونم بازم از این بحثای طرفداری صد تا یه غاز پیش میاد اما چیزی که به نظرم اومد اون موقع رو می گم.
اینطوری بگم Net Beans به نظرم مثل اینترنت اکسپلورر IDE ها اومد و eclipse مثل Firefox در IDE ها که هر کاری بخوای کنی براش یه Plugin هست!!!
eclipse پلاگین های زیادی داره و خیلی وقتا شرکت ها پلاگین های مخصوص خودشون رو لا اقل اول برای eclipse ارائه میدن. مثل  محیط توسعه آندروید. یا Google Web Toolkit یا Vaadin Framework که علاقه خاصی بهش دارم.
ابزارهای مدل سازی هم عموما به نظرم میومد با eclipse بیشتر قابلیت تجمیع دارن. 
به هر حال از هر IDE دیگه ای هم استفاده کنید فکر کنم باز هم توی جستجو های وب ، راهنما ها و ... به eclipse برخورد خواهید کرد.
eclipse معماری خیلی جالبی هم داره که اولین بار توسط IBM ساخته شد. و همین الآن هم IBM خیلی به پروژه هاش کمک می کنه.
برای توسعه وب هم توی پروژه Web Toolkit ابزارهای خوبی به نظرم پیدا می شه. این بحث در eclipsezone و این بحث در stackoverflow فکر کنم مفید باشه.

پ.ن. اینترنت اکسپلورر که نه. انصافا هیچ چیزی مثل Internet Explorer نیست. این قسمت رو زیاده روی کردم. ولی در همون تجربه خیلی کوتاه از نت بینز خوشم نیومد.
اگرچه تو یه فروم می خوندم که یه نفر می گفت IDE ها رو باید همونطوری یاد گرفت که یه نقاش کار با قلم مو رو یاد می گیره. جمله جالبی بود. و از این نظر روش persianshadow جالبه.

----------


## همایون افشاری

بسته به نوع برنامه ای که نوشته میشه جواب ممکنه متفاوت باشه
مثلا به نظر من netbeans توی J2ME قویتره و JDeveloper برای برنامه سازی توی J2EE به خصوص بر اساس متودولوژی RAD خیلی خوبه اما در کل فکر می کنم Eclipse واقعا کاربردی تر و قدرتمند تر باشه.

----------


## a.rezaniya

از نظر بازار کار جهانی eclipse در رده اول و jdeveloper دوم و  netbeans  سوم هست اما به نظر می یاد با توجه به اینکه شرکت اوراکل شرکت سان را خریده مثل ماکروسافت که شرکت بورلند رو خرید و دلفی رو نابود کرد احتمالا نت بینز هم از رده خارج می شه من که خودم نت بینز کار می کنم ولی دارم می رم سمت jdeveloper 
تا ببینم خدا چه می خواد

----------


## [younes]

به نظر میاد انتخاب IDE مناسب برای جاوانویسی یه سلیقه و نظر شخصی باشه و هر کسی با یه IDE  حال کنه ، از نظر من شما باید هر سه IDE معروف رو برای یه مدتی تست کنید و ببنید کدوم بیشتر بهتون حال میده

----------

